# Using Norton Ghost 8.0 (ghost32.exe) to backup HR10-250 drive before U/G to 6.3



## f13dfx (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi. I haven't been in this forum since I zippered my HR10-250 about more than a year ago. I've been very happy and have had tons of extracted HD with no hicups.

I am getting tired of the slow 3.5f software and was wondering if I can backup the existing contents of my HR10-250's hard drive before doing the "Slicer" upgrade to 6.3. I plan to use Norton Ghost's excellent version 8.0 for WinXP where I've done numerous restores of my DishNet 921 receiver's hard drive.

Is this process reversible by restoring my backed-up image of my hard drive? I do intend fully to upgrade to 6.3 but I just need a failsafe just in case I screw up on my first try. 

Thanks to those who reply.


----------

